# Avellos Rise  of the Eagle Session 05: The house on Hobgoblin Hill



## Dumok (May 22, 2012)

Avellos: Rise of the eagle Session 05

The House on Hobgoblin Hill

Report Written by Artemis Claiger:

Spring 22-23 4097

Squad members:

Aristide- Human (Marcusan) Ranger

Apprentice Artemis Claiger- Human (Marcusan) Sword Sorcerer

Gale Silvers: Human (Mestizo) Paladin of Mormuna

Initiate Ilya Wormwood: Human (Marcusan) Wizard

Moguru the Violent: Hobgoblin Warrior/Mercenary

Adept Lome Stone: Dwarven Priest of Kormujin 

As the group had finished their first mission with the adventurer's guild, they were given a small leave of absence within the city. Each member reported to their respective superior officers in order to update them on the outcome of their first mission. After such, a few days passed before the group was reunited and provided a new mission. In the southern district of the city, known as Goblin Town, there were reports of children going missing, and so the group went to investigate.

After meeting the assistant constable in Goblin Town, Jumorgh the "Benevolent", they began to investigate. The group questioned the constable, then one of the women who had lost their child, and the nanny who was responsible for the child at the time. They learned that the children being taken were humans, half-elves, but not goblinoid. They also learned from the children that kobolds had been handing out candy and inviting people to see a "cat" of sorts, and that their home was at the top of the kill.

Given the amount of information they had gathered, they reported back to the constable and informed him that they would be investigating the house atop the hill. If they did not return, they would know where to look first.

The group entered the shack but there was nobody inside. After detecting some magic in the corner, they discerned that a keyword was required to open the magical portal. Given some subtle nudging, the group stumbled upon the keyword, which was "cat."

Entering the portal, the group found themselves in some hallways. It was clear that this was magically linked, as the group had not gone up or down any steps and were going through countless hallways that were obviously not directly attached to the shack outside. Regardless, they began to explore the dungeon.

The group encountered a trio of firebeetles and dispatched them quickly, continuing on until a sextet of kobolds gave them some trouble. A series of quick and painful attacks took Moguru out of the action. Ilya pulled him out of the fray and Lome quickly went to work healing the man and keep him from bleeding out. Gale, Aristede and Artemis jumped into the fray and began taking out the creatures, dispatching them without much trouble.

They took a moment to bring Moguru back outside to the caverns beneath the hill upon which the shack stood. They found the constable and dropped off the large quantity of gold coins they had found in the room with the kobolds and the other loot they had picked up. After some quick healing from the goblin shaman, the group updated the constable and informed him that they believed they would find what they are looking for. They hurried back into the magical halls in order to keep exploring.

A fight ensued with an evil blob-like creature from another realm, and Gale quickly dispatched it with his holy abilities. However, the group knew that this could be a bad sign for what was to come. They continued to explore, later encountering two zombies, and dispatched those as well. During their journey, they found a sword that Artemis recognized as impractical and simply ceremonial. He took it and sheathed it upon his back for investigation later on when the group would return.

As of now, their exploration of the kobold tunnels continues.


----------

